# 330 gallon build stocking suggestions



## Cornkeeper (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello all....Im in the process of building my own 330 gal acrylic tank (95"long x30" tall x 27"deep) and am wanting suggestions for breeding pair or pairs of decent size fish.....I live near "That Pet Place" in Lancaster PA which has a very large selection of species...I know I DON'T want convicts, JD's or Oscars or anything that is common to normal fish stores...I am considering peacock bass, just for their beauty but have never kept them before and don't know much about them....Anyone have any suggestions?....I'm not new to fish keeping, but its been about 10 years since I had my 2 90 gallons were up and running and just want some solid advice.....Thanks


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Take a look at Herichthys Pearsei. I think they look really nice and get a decent size.


----------

